

Ask HN: Where to Find Freelance Work?  - giologist

Where does everyone get their leads for freelance work? I&#x27;m looking to land a couple projects to last me a few weeks until our startup finishes the fundraising process. I&#x27;m a fullstack dev as well as a UI&#x2F;UX designer. Any leads would be awesome, thanks!
======
davismwfl
I personally never found the freelance sites all that useful. Not saying
people haven't done well, but I never liked them because it always seemed like
a race to the lowest cost over value.

For us it has been all about networking and meeting people as while we are
building our own products we are paying the bills by also building other
peoples. Of course, the advantage is that gives you a foot in the door so you
can hopefully sell your own product either to them or someone they know too.

You say full stack dev, what technologies specifically?

~~~
giologist
Lately I've been doing mostly Rails, JS, CSS, CoffeeScript, and Ruby stuff. I
do have experience w/ PHP though

~~~
davismwfl
We have some node.js and frontend js work that is up for carving out if you
want to talk. Send me an email. You can reach me at my email on my profile or
through our company site [http://tenorent.com](http://tenorent.com)

------
yestoapps
I started the platform Searchfreelancejobs.com to search projects over the top
freelancing sites in one platform. It's helped me as a freelancer.

------
roybarberuk
Contact me!! I need help with a project! Google Roy Barber. 1st result :)

